# Eclipse: Getter/Setter verstecken



## theomega (6. Jul 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Einige meiner Klassen enthalten sehr viele Member-Variablen und dem entsprechend auch viele Getter und Setter. Zusätzlich enthalten die Klassen natürlich auch noch "sinnvolle" Funktionen.

Die gehen leider im Codeeidtor total unter.

Kennt jemand einen Trick um folgendes zu erreichen:
Beim öffnen sind alle simplen Getter und Setter automatisch eingeklappt im Editor oder noch besser alle sind in einem Blatt eingeklappt. 

Oder hat mir jemand einen anderen Rat.

Danke und Gruß
TO


----------



## Philip (7. Jul 2007)

Hi,
bei NetBeans funktioniert das z.B. so:


```
//	 <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="getter and setter">
	public String getName() {
		return this.name;
	}
	
	public void setName(String name) {
		this.name = name;
	}
// </editor-fold>
```

Bei Eclipse geht das nicht und es gibt anscheinend auch keine äquivalente Funktionalität:
http://dev.eclipse.org/newslists/news.eclipse.newcomer/msg04387.html
Sorry  :?


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2007)

Hier gibt es ein Plugin, welches das Sourcefolding von Eclipse erweitert.

http://themindstorms.blogspot.com/search/label/Code folding
bzw. http://www.realjenius.com/platform_support

Es funktioniert ähnlich wie das Sourcefolding von Visual Studio.


----------

